# Gebäudeautomation mit einer S7



## DeejayT (16 Juli 2006)

Hy,
ich bin dabei meine Installation für meinen Neubau zu planen. Ich möchte alles über eine S7 automatisieren(Lichtszenen, Jalousien, Heizung, Alarmanlage usw..). Ich habe auch schon an die Beckhoff und Wago Systeme gedacht, nur da ist die Hürde das ich mich überhaupt nicht mit der IEC Programmierung auskenne und ich mich mit S7 eigentlich gut auskenne. Groß Zeit mich mit IEC zu beschäftigen habe ich eigentlich nicht. Also fällt die IEC gestützten Systeme Flach. EIB auch, da zu teuer!

Vorweg, ich möchte 1 oder 2 Touchscreens haben, um den Status vom Haus abfragen zu können aber auch um etwas zu steuern/schalten. Desweiteren soll das ganze über einen PC programmiert und Visualisiert werden. Übers Internet soll das ganze auch möglich sein. 
Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, welche CPU ich nehmen soll? Die 315 2DP ist wohl die Standard variante und reich wohl aus, oder?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die CPU übers Lan zu programmieren? Das wäre wichtig, da ich im ganzen Haus eh LAN zur verfügung haben werde und ich eigentlich nicht möchte überall noch ein Extra Kabel zur Programmierung und visualisierung zu verlegen! Habe auch schon von diesen VIPA CPU's gehört, wäre das eventuell etwas?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke schonmal im vorraus für eure antworten!


----------



## MSB (16 Juli 2006)

Punkt 1: Step7 soll ja (angeblich) auch ein IEC Programmiersystem sein
Punkt 2: CPU ans Ethernet ist kein Problem, entweder Netlink (Deltalogic und andere) oder einen richtigen Ethernet CP (CP343-1)
Punkt 3: HMI über Ethernet, ist bei fast allen größeren HMI's (Siemens und nicht Siemens) möglich
Punkt 4: 315-2DP, sollte für ein Häuschen normalerweise mehr als ausreichend sein, evtl. sogar eine Nummer kleiner
Punkt 5: Vipa, manche mögen deren CPU's manche nicht, grundsätzlich aber auf jeden Fall vor allem finanziell eine Alternative

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rayk (16 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
... oder alles vom PC steuern. Als Steuerung WINLC (Soft-CPU) und die Verbindung zu den (WAGO) DP-Baugruppen mit CP 5611  herstellen. Dann noch als Visualisierung WINCC flexible (oder auch ProTool). Dann steht auch der Verbindung über das Internet nix mehr im Wege (Sicherheit?).
Gruß, Rayk


----------



## Ma_su (16 Juli 2006)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Codesys Kenner, aber habe mich aus gleichen Interesse wie du ein bischen damit beschäftigt.

Wenn ich deine Anforderungen so lese, sollte ein Wago SPS-Ethernet Controller  eigentlich genau das sein was du suchst. Da Ethernet- Schnittstelle bereits integriert. Es gibt fertige kostenlose Bausteine  für Regelungen, Rollladensteurung, Licht usw. . Außerdem denke ich kommst du mit wesentlich billiger dabei weg. Ein Starterkit mit allem was man so braucht für den Anfang, liegt bei 350-399 €. 
Gut von der Handhabung ist es gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber durchaus  machbar. Aber ich denke man kommt wesentlich günstiger dabei weg.
Wie das mit der Visualisierung mit Touchpad aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Aber es ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## edison (16 Juli 2006)

DeejayT schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> Ich habe auch schon an die Beckhoff und Wago Systeme gedacht, nur da ist die Hürde das ich mich überhaupt nicht mit der IEC Programmierung auskenne und ich mich mit S7 eigentlich gut auskenne. Groß Zeit mich mit IEC zu beschäftigen habe ich eigentlich nicht. Also fällt die IEC gestützten Systeme Flach. EIB auch, da zu teuer!


 
Denke genauso, plane aber die Renovierung einer bestehenden Wohnung.
Eine 315-2DP habe ich schon, gegenwärtig suche ich noch bei Ebay Ein/Ausgabebaugruppen - da wird das ganze finanziell noch attraktiver.
Hat wohl keiner von euch für kleines noch rumliegen? 

Geplant sind mehrere Verteilungen, wobei teilweise eine 200er S7 über DP angebunden werden soll (hab ich auch schon) - passt auch besser in eine Standartverteilung.

Ethernetanbindung dann via Netlink zur Programmierung.

Als Touchscreen lacht mich ja so ein TP170 an, schlägt aber auch ein nettes Loch in die Haushaltskasse.


----------



## drunkenmunky (17 Juli 2006)

wieso ne 200er? die sind ganz anderst zum programmieren.

nimm doch ne ET200, hast ja eh schon Profibus. ist doch viel einfacher


----------



## knabi (17 Juli 2006)

Hat er doch gesagt - die 200er paßt original in eine UP-Verteilung, für eine ET200 muß man wieder Sonderlösungen schaffen...
Frage mich bloß, was das für eine Wohnung ist, mit mehreren Unterverteilungen - 250m²???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## edison (17 Juli 2006)

Na Ja, mehrere Verteilungen sind bisher also zwei.
Davon eine S7 315-2 und eine mit S7 200 CPU 226.
Ist halt davon abhängig, welche Teile günstig zu bekommen sind

Hat von euch schoneinmal jemand eine 300er in eine Standartverteilung gesetzt?
Ich denke, das das mit der Tiefe etwas knapp werden könnte.


----------



## knabi (17 Juli 2006)

Also für einen Unterputz-Kleinverteiler ist eine 300er definitiv zu tief, die haben meist nur so um 8cm Tiefe. 
Ich würde einen Hager univers oder einen SIEMENS ALPHA 400 nehmen, die haben etwa 20cm Einbautiefe, das reicht.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bitverbieger (8 Februar 2007)

Ich hab einen 1200 er Rittalschrank im Keller stehen mit einer S5 115U.
Alle Leitungen kommen dort Zentral an. 
Das ganze Haus ist automatisiert.
Ich würde es immer wieder tun.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Februar 2007)

Wie Ma_su schon meinte:
Weswegen wird sich so an ne S7 geklammert ? Nur weil man sich nicht traut CoDeSys zu lernen (was überhaupt nicht schwer ist!) ?
Wago- oder Beckhoff-Komponenten sind schon von Haus aus für Gebäudeautomation konzipiert. Es gibt sogar direkt an die Controller anreihbare Trica-Endstufen für Jalousienmotoren, Dimmer und Relais. Ethernet ist integriert und in CoDeSys sind fertige Bausteine für Gebäudeautomation drin. Dazu gibt's sogar komplette Hutschienen-Industrie-PCs. Beckhoff liefert auch die Touchpanels 

Aber... deutschland is leider "ver-siemenst" :???:


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> Also für einen Unterputz-Kleinverteiler ist eine 300er definitiv zu tief, die haben meist nur so um 8cm Tiefe.
> Ich würde einen Hager univers oder einen SIEMENS ALPHA 400 nehmen, die haben etwa 20cm Einbautiefe, das reicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Also zu Hager gibts auch andere Versionen mit unterschiedlicher Bautiefe.

Wandschrank,Univers,IP54/I,1250x1050x275 mit 27,5cm Bautiefe.

http://www.hager.de/e-katalog/

Also hab mal gerade aus dem Gedächtnis raus die Univers Z Reihe auf Abstand der Monatgefelder/Schienen, eines Sicherungsautomaten und einem NT der 300er Reihe auf die Bautiefe durchgedacht und komme da dann aufs Ergebnis... Passst ja, aber wird dann etwas eng. Was allerdings der Montage der SPS zu gute kommen könnte währen die "neuen" Gitterloch Monageplatten die angedacht sind für Telekommunikationssachen zu instalieren.
Vorteil von der Geschichte; optisch passsende Abdeckungen von Sicherungen und Koppelrelaise in Hutschinenaufbau. Also kein wie wild Abdeckung beatbeiten. Für in die Tür ein Sichtfenster könnte etwas fehlend wirken.
Glaube muß mal in den "Bliesgau" und Hager die Ideen vorbringen, weil Unterverteilungen mit Einsicht haben die schon.
Zudem ists Geschmackssache sagte der Frosch un biss in die Seif.
Zu empfehlen, wenn die Zeit übrig währe da die Light and Building in Frankfurt. Aber wenn mit Frau über die Messe dann würde ich empfehlen die Hallen mit den Chinesischen/Koreanischen/Japanischen Kitsch und Künste zu meiden.


----------



## maninthedark (9 Februar 2007)

*Nun so sieht es bei mir aus...*

Schaltschrank war günstig in der Firma zu bekommen. Andere Komponenten auch... Touchpanel TP 270 6 Zoll bei Ebay gekauft für 300€! Koppelrelais: z. zt. 60. Interesse an Bausteinen? Sieht oben und unten drunter noch ein wenig unordentlich aus wird aber noch behoben! Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## edison (9 Februar 2007)

maninthedark schrieb:


> Touchpanel TP 270 6 Zoll bei Ebay gekauft für 300€!


Auchhabenwill


maninthedark schrieb:


> Interesse an Bausteinen?


Hardware/Software - was meinst Du?


Von der 200er Simatic bin ich mittlerweile ab, mal sehen ob ich die nicht gegen ein kleines Touchpanel tauschen kann.
Als dezentrale Peripherie kommen Beckhoffklemmen zum Einsatz.

Schaltschrank ist ein Hager ZP53 geworden


----------



## maninthedark (9 Februar 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Auchhabenwill
> 
> Hardware/Software - was meinst Du?
> 
> ...


----------



## edison (9 Februar 2007)

Schau Dir mal bei Ebay die Preise für Beckhoff oder Wago DP Koppler an bzw. die passenden Analogklemmen.
Da biste von den Siemensbaugruppen schnell geheilt


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Februar 2007)

edison schrieb:


> maninthedark schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zustimmung !


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2007)

hallo,
ich bin ja jedem neuen aufgeschloßen, beschreibt doch mal was ihr da anfangt, von einem elektromeister habe ich das mit visu mit eib gesehen, wo liegen die vorteile, wo die nachteile


----------



## TommyG (10 Februar 2007)

Sowas

http://cgi.ebay.de/Display-und-Tast...yZ129754QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wäre im WZ doch noch erträglich, oder?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## vipianer (16 August 2007)

*alternative*

hallo zusammen,
ist der thread noch aktiv?
bin vielleicht etwas spät dran ;-)
ich hab auch ein haus gebaut und natürlich auch einiges automatisiert

und zwar habe ich das System 200V als Steuerung und Touchpanels (alles von VIPA) verwendet. hat einige vorteile, die hier im thread gewünscht waren:
- Step7 programmierbar
- Baugröße vergleichbar wie System 200 von Siemens
- kostengünstig
- Ethernet Onboard verfügbar (spezielle CPU)
- vernetzung Panels, Programmier-PC, Steuerung alles über Ethernet
- Unterstationen (im Thread erwähnt, bei mir nicht realisiert) könnte man Ethernet Slaves verwenden (auch System 200V)

ich muß gestehen, für mich bot sich das System auch deswegen an, weil ich selbst in der VIPA-Entwicklungsabteilung arbeite ;-)


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> ich muß gestehen, für mich bot sich das System auch deswegen an, weil *ich selbst in der VIPA-Entwicklungsabteilung arbeite* ;-)


 

ich habe selten soooo gelacht... :-D


----------



## gravieren (16 August 2007)

Hi IBFS



> und zwar habe ich das System 200V als Steuerung und Touchpanels (alles von VIPA) verwendet. hat einige vorteile, die hier im thread gewünscht waren:


 Bitte geneuer lesen.

Steht eigenlich ALLES im Text.

Leider ! ? 
Gibt es keine Sektion für VIPA.
Deshalb hat er es hier reingelegt.

Nichts für Ungut, du tust ihn Unrecht/Verzerrst es


----------



## vipianer (16 August 2007)

hallo IBFS
ich wollte hier keine werbung für vipa machen, sondern mich in bezug auf gebäudeautomation austauschen; andere hersteller (wago, beckhoff, codesys allgemein) werden hier auch vorgeschlagen, ohne daß es polemische antworten hagelt. den hinweis, daß ich vipa-mitarbeiter bin, fand ich gerechtfertigt, da ich deswegen vielleicht nicht ganz objektiv bin und andere benutzer meine empfehlungen entsprechend bewerten können sollten.


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> hallo IBFS
> ich wollte hier keine werbung für vipa machen, sondern mich in bezug auf gebäudeautomation austauschen; andere hersteller (wago, beckhoff, codesys allgemein) werden hier auch vorgeschlagen, ohne daß es polemische antworten hagelt. den hinweis, daß ich vipa-mitarbeiter bin, fand ich gerechtfertigt, da ich deswegen vielleicht nicht ganz objektiv bin und andere benutzer meine empfehlungen entsprechend bewerten können sollten.



100% Ack. Ich finde, du hast da ganz korrekt gemacht.


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

@Alle 

..ich habe auch nicht immer Lust zum "liebsein"  

Gruß



Zusatz:

Ich hab mal weiter oben gelesen. 

Wenn man neubaut, sollte man Unterputzwandverteiler vermeiden. 
Die Verkablung ist dann sehr eng.
Ich habe einen kleinen separaten Mini-Raum im Erdgeschoß, da das zentraler Liegt 
und nicht alle Kabel über zwei Etagen gezogen werden müssen.
Ich empfehle einen

Einzelstandverteiler,univers,IP54/II 
FA24S 
Schutzart IP 54 
Schutzklasse Schutzklasse II 
Breite 1050 mm 
Höhe 1850 mm 
Tiefe 275 mm 

Die Tiefe reicht auch für S7-300 CPUs aus und auch die
Telekommunikation passt noch mit rein - zumindest fürs EG.
Aber Achtung, man sollte die Schaltschranktemperatur 
egal was man nimmt - beachten. 
Hager - Dimmer EV102 , SPS usw. haben schon "etwas" 
Verlustleistung.


----------



## edison (16 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> ist der thread noch aktiv?


Ist leider sehr still geworden - ich denke es traut sich kaum einer hier zu Posten, man wird schnell angegriffen als Bratwurst, die nichts beesseres zu tun hat. Anschließend folgt dann die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen Vorhabens. 


vipianer schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein haus gebaut und natürlich auch einiges automatisiert


Endlich noch jemand, der sich "outet"


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Weswegen wird sich so an ne S7 geklammert ? Nur weil man sich nicht traut CoDeSys zu lernen (was überhaupt nicht schwer ist!) ?
> ...
> Aber... deutschland is leider "ver-siemenst"


Ein Hausbau/Kauf ist privat ja schon eine Angelegenheit die erstmal zu schultern ist. Wer genug geld hat LÄSST EIB installieren und lebt mit den Mängeln.
Ich habe gründlich drüber nachgedacht und habe dann die Lösung gewählt, die ich schon beherrsche.
Nach Feierabend ne Wand einreißen, 3-6km Kabel ziehen, Decken abhängen, Schlitze klopfen, Böden verlegen,... und ganz nebenbei noch CoDeSys zu lernen hab ich mir nicht zugetraut (zumindest wäre dies ein nicht einschiebbarer Zeitfaktor gewesen).
Für Beckhoff hätte eine große Anzahl an für die Gebädeautomation angepasste Klemmen gesprochen.
Für Wago das Integrierte Webinterface zur Visualisierung (meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste Arument)


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Ethernet ist integriert und in CoDeSys sind fertige Bausteine für Gebäudeautomation drin.


100% ACK
Da hast Du recht, und jetzt ist auch noch Oscat dazugekommen.
Beckhoff UND Wago bieten auf ihren Webseiten sogar noch weitere Bausteine an.
Das könnte sich die S7 Welt mal als Beispiel nehmen.
Für Quereinsteiger ohne Vorbildung/belastung ist CoDeSys sicher die bessere Wahl.


vipianer schrieb:


> ich muß gestehen, für mich bot sich das System auch deswegen an, weil ich selbst in der VIPA-Entwicklungsabteilung arbeite ;-)


Wie wäre es, wenn Vipa sich dessen mal annehmen würde und ein wenig Webspace für Gebäudeautomationszwecke einrichtet?
Passende FBs zum Downloaden habe ich bisher nicht finden können.
Vipa preist seine Touchpanels ja schließlich auch für die Gebäudeautomatisierung an.

Mittlerweile steht mein Hagerschrank nichtmehr in der Werkstatt, sondern ist in meinen 4Wänden im Einsatz.

Ach ja,
Die Simens 315-2DP mußte zwischenzeitlich einer Vipa Speed7 314ST-DPM weichen (leider war die 314SC nicht lieferbar).
DER Kracher wäre, wenn das Webinterface der Vipa nebenbei noch für kleinere Visualisierungsaufgaben verwendet werden könnte - stelle mich gerne als Tester zur Verfügung!


----------



## edison (16 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Hager - Dimmer EV102


 
Respekt, die sind nicht billig


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

@edison


gibt es den anderes brauchbares außer EV102 

nicht ELV oder sowas!

EV102 dimmt Mischlasten und hat eine 1 - 10 Volt Eingang.

Hab schon 6 und brauch noch 5 -7.  

Naja, im Großhandel ist es bezahlbar!

Mehr Details zu den weiteren Vorteilen bei Interesse!


Gruß


----------



## edison (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Mehr Details zu den weiteren Vorteilen bei Interesse! :s18:
> Gruß


 
Sry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.



ELV fällt sowiso flach und mit RoHs hat Conrad seinen brauchbaren 129804 Hutschienendimmer leider aus dem Programm genommen.

Der Hager Dimmer ist wirkich das einzig Brauchbare für die Hutschiene.
Hatte da mal was in einer Kirche realisiert mit einem Nikko Dimmer - war aber auch nicht billig.

Günstig wirds erst im Bühnenzubehör, bevor da DMX eingesetzt wurde waren Anlalogsollwerte üblich, Daher unterstützen auch heute noch etliche Dimmer 10V Sollwert.

Bei mir habe ich mit 19" 4Kanal Dimmerpacks 20 Lichtkreise realisiert, wobei immernoch 5 Kanäle auf ihren Einsatz warten.
Alternativ gibt es auch Dimmerpacks für Montageplatten.


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

@edison

Vorteile:

1. Lokaler Taster mit Anzeige

2. Begrenzungen (z.B. minmalWert 20% lokal Programmierbar auch ohne SPS)

3. separater Rückmeldekontakt vorhanden (sonst bräuchte man ja ggf. ein Stromrelais AR12-001-230V von ELTAKO)

3. Bei SPS-Einsatz hat man Notbedienebene


D.h. ich habe einen Taster an den EV102 Eingang geklemmt und dann das Signal (230V) weitergeschliffen an die SPS.

Schalter auf SLAVE --> SPS gibt Dimmwert vor

Schalter auf LOKAL --> Tastendruck dimmt DIREKT den EV102


Dadurch hoher W.A.F. (Frauenakzeptanzfaktor), denn wen irgendwas nicht geht, ist man nie da.
Dann sagt man NUR "Schalte mal an allen EV102 auf LOKAL - das schafft jeder.

...


----------



## TommyG (17 August 2007)

Genial....

sehr gut das du den WAF hier reinbringst. Diese Gattung ist kritischer als man denkt...

Wenn dann zu 'eckig'/ abstralt wird, drehen und tasten die schon mal an allem rum...

Ich selber habe nach dem Anruf während eines Service- Trips 'Sag mal, wie bekommich denn die Gartenbewässerung an?' auch das 'User- Interface' (in diesem Fall nen Schalter, der den Vorgang in einer Easy satrtet..) außerhalb des 'Schaltraums' gelegt. auch die externen Tastet im Garten wurden dann 'idiotensicher' gemacht, weil da duch 'Kinder- Sabotage' das eigentliche Prob lag...

Greetz


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 August 2007)

Hallo



> Ist leider sehr still geworden - ich denke es traut sich kaum einer hier zu Posten, man wird schnell angegriffen als Bratwurst, die nichts beesseres zu tun hat. Anschließend folgt dann die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen Vorhabens.


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen!!


Ich finde dieses Thema auch sehr Interessant. Ich habe mir jetzt ne VIPA-115 ergattert und will irgendwann mal meine Eisenbahn damit betreiben.

Brauche halt viele Koppelrelais für die Weichen und eine Lösung für die Geschwindigkeiten der Locks habe ich auch noch nihct. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Habe auch noch ne 414 er rumliegen, ich bekomme nur kein günstiges Rack und ne PS. Naja irgendwann werde ich die Sachen auch noch bekommen  .

 Robert


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

*dimmer anbindung*

für die dimmer hab ich folgenden weg gewählt:
ich habe standard dimmer (UP) von gira genommen. die haben einen nebenstelleneingang, an dem man entweder einen gira nebenstelle anschließen kann oder einen taster....und das ganze auch gemischt.
auf diesen nebenstelleneingang hab ich einen digitalen sps-ausgang gelegt; außerdem führe ich den Last-Ausgang des Dimmers auf einen Eingang der SPS (alles 230V!) Ich brauche also pro Dimmer zwei Drähte;
der Vorteil, den ich sehe: das ganze funktioniert auch ohne SPS

aus SPS-Seite kann ich erkennen, ob Licht an oder aus ist und mit kurzen Pulsen ( < 400ms ) ein bzw. ausschalten. Bei Signal > 400ms wird rauf und runter gedimmt. Für Bedienung über eine Visu oder für zentral Licht an/aus ist das völlig ausreichend, da i.d.R. das Licht über die Schalter/Dimmer bedient wird. Das einzige, was ich über die Steuerung nicht erkennen kann, ist wie weit abgedimmt ist...aber das brauche ich nicht


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich über die Steuerung nicht erkennen kann, ist wie weit abgedimmt ist...aber das brauche ich nicht


 
Der Sinn der EV102 - lösung ist, das man per Tastendruck bei 

6-7 Dimmerkreisen in einem Zimmer  - großes Wohnzimmer  - auf einen Schlag die Lichtstimmung ändern kann.

Es sähe komische aus, wenn es sich über eine Art Laufzeitdimmung es alles zurechtdimmen würde.


Gruß


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

*verkabelung*

das thema verkabelung wurde hier auch angesprochen...
ich hab mich da vorher auch informiert, eib, enOcean (ganz ohne kabel) alles zu teuer für den privatgebrauch!
die taster und schalter (z.b. für die Jalousien) hab ich einfach auf 24V Eingänge gelegt und dann mit einer mehradrigen Klingelleitung angefahren. So hab ich meistens 3 bis 4 Taster/Schalter auf einem Kabel, was den Schlitz, Leerrohr und Kupferaufwand doch deutlich reduziert.
Alle Schaltausgänge sind allerdings konventionell von der SPS auf die Jalousien verdrahtet. Da hab ich keine bessere Lösung gefunden


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Der Sinn der EV102 - lösung ist, das man per Tastendruck bei
> 
> 6-7 Dimmerkreisen in einem Zimmer - großes Wohnzimmer - auf einen Schlag die Lichtstimmung ändern kann.
> 
> ...


 
dem muß ich zustimmen...daran hab ich nicht gedacht!
muß ich mal ein bißchen weiter untersuchen; die gira dimmer arbeiten am nebenstelleneingang über ein phasenanschnittverfahren (soweit ich weiß). Vielleicht kann ich ja das von SPS-Seite nachbilden, um direkt auf nen dimmwert zu fahren
außerdem...da inzwischen ein weiterer kollege baut und auch automatisiert...werden wir wahrscheinlich einen eigenen dimmer für das System 200V realisieren; dann ist das problem eh passé!
vielleicht gibt es ja noch vorschläge, was der alles können sollte!?


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> außerdem...da inzwischen ein weiterer kollege baut und auch automatisiert...werden wir wahrscheinlich einen eigenen dimmer für das System 200V realisieren; dann ist das problem eh passé!
> vielleicht gibt es ja noch vorschläge, was der alles können sollte!?


 
Ein Problem wird die Größe sein - ein EV102 ist nicht ohne Grund so groß.
Es muß Mischlasten vertragen, robust sein, 230V gegen 24V bzw. 1 - 10 V muß man auch abschotten. 

UND es sollte in den unterverteiler passen, damit man überhaupt gefahrlos (W.A.F.) an die Notbedienebene kommt!




Gruß


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ein Problem wird die Größe sein - ein EV102 ist nicht ohne Grund so groß.
> 
> Gruß


 
da kann ich jetzt nicht so gut mitreden...ich bin eher der software-spezialist; hab aber jetzt auch nen hutschienendimmer von eltako daliegen gehabt; ist auch nicht größer als ne einfache sicherung; und diese größe passt locker in unser 200V System


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> da kann ich jetzt nicht so gut mitreden...ich bin eher der software-spezialist; hab aber jetzt auch nen hutschienendimmer von eltako daliegen gehabt; ist auch nicht größer als ne einfache sicherung; und diese größe passt locker in unser 200V System


 
EV 102 kann eine höhere WATT-Zahl

aber wie gesagt  REG-Ausschnitt beachten -->  d.h. Optimale Größe wäre so etwa LOGO-Größe. 

Gruß


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

*wetterstation*

hat jemand nen tipp, was zum thema wetterstation geeignet ist?
was ich brauche: windmesser, feuchte, temperatur und sonneneinstrahlung? hat ja jemand schon erfahrung? welche geräte sind bezahlbar und sps-tauglich? (am besten mit datenausgabe seriell oder ethernet; protokoll offengelegt).


----------



## IBFS (17 August 2007)

*DATASNAKE TBOX Fernwirksystem* 
http://www.schildknecht-elektronik.de



oder  


http://www.mueller-ie.com/download/md-iws.pdf


----------



## gravieren (17 August 2007)

Hi 



> hat jemand nen tipp, was zum thema wetterstation geeignet ist?


 
Diese hat unsere Firma im Einsatz.

http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/3c_wetter1_p02.htm


Läuft seit ca. 1 Jahr ohne Probs, KEINE beweglichen Teile ...

Protokoll "offen".


Gibt z.b.   eine Fertige Lib/Anwendung bei Wago.

(Uppppps, falscher Verein :sm8: )


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/3c_wetter1_p02.htm


 
die sieht gut aus, hab mal infos und preise angefordert, oder weiß jemand, was die ungefähr kostet?


----------



## edison (17 August 2007)

Laut SPS@home kostet der Sensor 363,- +Mwst.

siehe
http://www.pcnot24.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=91


----------



## vipianer (17 August 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Laut SPS@home kostet der Sensor 363,- +Mwst.
> 
> siehe
> http://www.pcnot24.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=91


 
ein fairer preis! im vergleich zu vielen anderen stationen günstig. die werd ich mir wohl besorgen; kann ja dann die Bausteine posten, wenn ich soweit bin (die werden aber speziell für den VIPA CP240-RS485 geschrieben sein; dieser CP ist nämlich nicht kompatibel zu einem Siemens CP340/341!)


----------



## vipianer (23 August 2007)

hab die Wetterstation schon auf dem Tisch liegen (Kompliment auch an Elsner, wie schnell das geht)

http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/3c_wetter1_p02.htm

das Teil sieht super aus und ist viel kleiner als ich dachte!

leider bin ich die nächsten 5 tage in kurzurlaub und kann mich deswegen nicht gleich ans programmieren machen


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

vipianer schrieb:


> hab die Wetterstation schon auf dem Tisch liegen (Kompliment auch an Elsner, wie schnell das geht)
> 
> http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/3c_wetter1_p02.htm
> 
> ...



Lol, du Armer, jetzt tust du mir aber wirklich leid !


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2007)

Hi Vipianer




> leider bin ich die nächsten 5 tage in kurzurlaub


Ach mein Mitleid  :-D 




> und kann mich deswegen nicht gleich ans programmieren machen


TIP, solltest du das "richtig" machen wollen benötigst du einen CRC-Check der Daten.

Unter www.oscat.de gibt es eine Library mit Quellcode.
Lade die die Library  für die Step 7 runter.
Das Handbuch ist für beide gültig  (CoDeSys und Step7)

Suche doch nach der CRC-Prüfsumme  diese unterstützt etliche "binome"

Soweit ich weis solte diese CRC-16 sein  ( Ohne Gewähr)
Einfach mal testen.


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der den Urlaub für dich übernimmt...

Das hätte für dich den Vorteil, dass du erstens bei dir programmieren dürftest und zusätzlich bei dem netten Menschen der dir den Urlaub abnimmt


----------



## gravieren (23 August 2007)

Nochmals Hi

So als Orientierung die WAGO-Implementation mit PDF-Dateien.
Möglicherweise hilt dir das.


http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-D78ECDF9/wago/style.xsl/deu_3851.htm


----------



## vipianer (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der den Urlaub für dich übernimmt...
> 
> Das hätte für dich den Vorteil, dass du erstens bei dir programmieren dürftest und zusätzlich bei dem netten Menschen der dir den Urlaub abnimmt


 
hehe, pech gehabt...hat sich gerade herausgestellt, daß wir die wetterstation bei einem kundenprojekt auch brauchen können, jetzt kann ich es in der firma programmieren lassen!   
               ........ den seinen gibt's der herr im schlaf ..........


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

das ist aber schade 

ich hätte mich fast geopfert und gesagt das ich den Urlaub im Tausch gegen eine Diplomarbeit tausche, aber da meine Großzügigkeit jetzt wohl doch nicht mehr gebraucht wird schreib ich die Arbeit wohl doch selber, welch ein Glück :twisted:


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> das ist aber schade
> 
> ich hätte mich fast geopfert und gesagt das ich den Urlaub im Tausch gegen eine Diplomarbeit tausche, aber da meine Großzügigkeit jetzt wohl doch nicht mehr gebraucht wird schreib ich die Arbeit wohl doch selber, welch ein Glück :twisted:



Ich an deiner Stelle würde maxi mal um Hilfe fragen, das kann der sicher auch noch !









PS. Maxi, das ist ein Scherz!


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> das ist aber schade
> 
> ich hätte mich fast geopfert und gesagt das ich den Urlaub im Tausch gegen eine Diplomarbeit tausche, aber da meine Großzügigkeit jetzt wohl doch nicht mehr gebraucht wird schreib ich die Arbeit wohl doch selber, welch ein Glück :twisted:


 
Für nen Dipl. Ing (FH) würd ich auch meinen Urlaub geben 
Kennt wer einen Proff der sich drauf einlassen würde?


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde maxi mal um Hilfe fragen, das kann der sicher auch noch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So ein Dr. Eh. oder ein DD Docoor of Difinity kann ich dir für Kohle beschaffen, find den aber sehr peinlich.


----------



## maxi (23 August 2007)

Hey aber ich könnte für sein Urlaubsgeld sein Gebäude Automatisieren *fg*


----------



## Ralle (23 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> So ein Dr. Eh. oder ein DD Docoor of Difinity kann ich dir für Kohle beschaffen, find den aber sehr peinlich.



He maxi, er hat keinen Abriß bestellt .


----------



## hugo (23 August 2007)

in der gebäudeautomation sind vor allem folgende dinge zu beachten / wichtig:
1. bautiefe der sps die wenigsten kommen hier mit 115mm aus was für den einbau in unterverteilungen meist nötig ist.
2. hutschienenmontage.
3. interfaces zu eib, lon, dali, 220V usw...

die obigen argumente sind meist viel wichtiger las welche firma oder tzechnik man bevorzugt


----------



## maxi (24 August 2007)

Habe zu diesen Thema eine Frage.

siche rhaben auch sehr viele von euch einige Schulungen udn Prüfungen zu EIB in ihren Leben belegt. Ich kann mich an 3 Pflichtschulungen und 2 Prüfungen bisher erinnern.
Wer von euch hat den bisher schon einmal ein wirkliches EIB System mit Bus, Steuerung-Regelung projektiert und eingebaut? (Damit meien ich nicht die Packs mit 5 Dimmern und 3 Schaltern)


----------



## Luigi Riedner (7 September 2007)

Bitverbieger schrieb:


> Ich hab einen 1200 er Rittalschrank im Keller stehen mit einer S5 115U.
> Alle Leitungen kommen dort Zentral an.
> Das ganze Haus ist automatisiert.
> Ich würde es immer wieder tun.


 


Yup,
Zentralschrank im Keller ist immer anzuraten, da nachträgliche Verdrahtungs-Änderungen problemlos realisiert werden können. 
Habe ebenso einen Schrank im Keller: 2 Felder zu je 1000x 2300  (bis zur Decke), mit Netzwerk, Kabelfernsehverteiler und, und, und....
Weiters S7-300 CPU315, CP343 (Netzwerk), Digitale I/Os, analoge IOs (Temperaturen, Füllstand Brauchwassertonne, Windgeschwindigkeit,...) und ein TP170B im Vorraum Erdgeschoß.  
ET200s im Obergeschoß, damit Taster nicht über 2 Stockwerke gezogen werden müssen. 
Komponenten von Ebay!
Tasterverkabelung mit Telefonkabel -> Billig und ausreichend Reserve!
Aktorenansteuerung über Relais und Dimmermodule (Conrad!)

Noch geplant: Visualisierung (zusätzlich zu TP170) über Fernseher (Multimediastation-PC statt DVD-Recorder). Bedienung über Fernseher-Fernbedienung.


----------



## edison (7 September 2007)

Luigi Riedner schrieb:


> Yup,
> Noch geplant: Visualisierung (zusätzlich zu TP170) über Fernseher (Multimediastation-PC statt DVD-Recorder). Bedienung über Fernseher-Fernbedienung.


Multimediastation-PC ?
Was meinst Du damit? LinVDR, WindowsMCE?
Wie stellst Du Dir das Softwaremäßig vor?


----------



## edison (12 Dezember 2007)

Will den Thread 1/4 Jahr später nochmal ausgraben -
Wie siehts bei euch aus?

Ich hab mittlerweile einen IR Empfänger im Wohnzimmer, diverse Licht und Rollädenstromkreise hat die SPS unter sich.
Programmierung mußte ich für die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung ein wenig anpassen.

Zur Visualisierung hab ich einen Panel PC in die Arbeitsplatte geschraubt, ein DCF Empfänger wartet darauf, das ich endlich mal ein Kabel dafür ziehe. ...
Das Ganze ist sowas wie meine ganz persönliche Modelleisenbahn geworden 

@Vipaianer
was macht die Wetterstation?


----------



## cth (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Edison,
nach welcher Schaltung hast Du deinen IR Empfänger gebaut und welche Fernbedienung benutzt Du???

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ähnlichen Sachen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## edison (23 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Christian,

schau mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15649&highlight=ir


----------

